# [Bewertung] GFX-Battle. All vs. All



## Syane (19. Januar 2009)

*

*GFX-Battle. All vs. All

Im Designthread festgelegte Regeln: Click

Thema: Darkness

Teilnehmer: Kangrim, Mishua, Minastirit,Syane,Chopi.


Was ist das hier eigentlich? Dies ist ein GFX (Graphics)-Battle iniziiert im Design Thread...Es ist ein Spaß-event und kein wirklicher Kampf! Hier geht es darum die unabhängigen Gedanken- und Werdegänge verschiedener Künster zum gleichen Thema zu bewerten und zu begutachten.​

Bezieht in eure Bewertung bitte mit ein das, dass Thema "Darkness" ist und beachtet die Kriterien aus den Regeln. Ihr könnt auch einpaar Sätze zu den Signaturen schreiben die euch besonders gefallen und wieso diese euch gefallen ..oder eben nicht. Ihr könnt auch kleine Verbesserungsvorschläge Posten ..bleibt aber sachlich und fair, denn dies ist nur ein Fun Wettbewerb und einiege Teilnehmer sind auch noch Anfänger.​

Signatur #1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Signatur #2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Signatur #3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Signatur #4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Signatur #5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Möge der/die bessere gewinnen !! ^^​


----------



## Lillyan (19. Januar 2009)

Hiermit ist der Thread eröffnet. Schreibt bitte erst etwas, wenn Syane alle Details bekannt gegeben hat. Sollte hier so weiter gespamt werden wie vorhin ist hier ganz schnell wieder zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

man merkt welche  von chopi ist^^


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2009)

Dürfen die,die mitgemacht haben,auch bewerten? und wenn ja,auch die eigene?


Mishua schrieb:


> man merkt welche  von chopi ist^^


Tja,ich hab halt Talent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein,ich weiß schon was gemeint ist ^^


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

nein nich die eigene, sonst ja


----------



## Huntermoon (19. Januar 2009)

mir gefällt das erste am besten...


----------



## Skatero (19. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> wenn ja,auch die eigene?


Wenn du findest, sie ist die Beste wahrscheinlich schon.
Eigentlich sind alle ziemlich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

Au waia ich hätte mich vieleicht doch mehr anstengen sollen.^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> nein nich die eigene, sonst ja


Merkt doch eh keiner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

#4 ist ja ganz nett..


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Januar 2009)

/voted for 4
1 wär ganz geil ohne den schriftzug,a ber nich n bissl zu hell.


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

^Meine Stimme ging an die 2 da sie das Thema gut getroffen hat.


----------



## Dracun (19. Januar 2009)

Hmm hing zwischen 2 und 4 fest hab mich aber für die 4 entschieden^^ Die gefiel mir dann doch irgendwie am besten^^


----------



## Skatero (19. Januar 2009)

Achja ich habe für die 5 gevoted.
Die gefällt mir, hebt sich irgendwie von den anderen ab xD


----------



## xXavieXx (19. Januar 2009)

#4 technich am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

Muss hier einen respekt an meine Mitteilnehmer aussprechen. Wirklich gut für so einen doofen render.^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (19. Januar 2009)

Also rein optisch gefällt mir eigentlich die erste Signatur

Aber wie Kangrim schon gesagt hat trifft die zweite das Thema am besten, deswegen ging da auch meine Stimme hin.


----------



## Zonalar (19. Januar 2009)

hab 4 genommen, obwohl mir 3 auch gefällt


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

Ich frag mich ob jemand der anderen teilnehmer für sich gevotet hat.^^


----------



## chopi (19. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ob jemand der anderen teilnehmer für sich gevotet hat.^^


Ich hab noch garnicht gevotet. Und voten werde ich entweder für nr.1 oder nr.2.


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

Also 2 legt ja einen echten spurt hin. Ist aber auch sehr gut geworden.


----------



## Skatero (19. Januar 2009)

Ich finde # 5 wirklich gut.
Es passt auch zum Thema!!!
Ist halt ähhh.... ja.


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich hab noch garnicht gevotet. Und voten werde ich entweder für nr.1 oder nr.2.


soviel zum selbstvote


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Januar 2009)

Kann mich nicht zwischen #1 und #4 entscheiden, sind beides ganz klar die Besten imo, nicht unbedingt vom Aufwand gegenüber den anderen sondern viel eher im Gesamtbild.
Bei #1 gefällt mir der Rahmen nicht und bei #4 hätten die blauen Pünktchen etwas dezenter sein dürfen.. naja mal schauen ;p


----------



## Kangrim (19. Januar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> soviel zum selbstvote



Soviel zum anonymen voting


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

hab ich ürgendwas verraten?


----------



## Skatero (19. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Soviel zum anonymen voting


Man darf doch verraten für wenn man gevoted hat?
Oder hab ich da etwas falsch verstanden.


----------



## Syane (19. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Man darf doch verraten für wenn man gevoted hat?
> Oder hab ich da etwas falsch verstanden.


^
Nein das darf man ..du kannst sagen für welches Bild du warst /aus welchen Gründen ..oder was du verbessern würdest ..aber alles Konstruktiv und sachlich.


----------



## Qonix (19. Januar 2009)

Ganz klar die Nummer 2. Hat das Thema am Besten getroffen und man kann immer noch die Konturen sehen und es sieht einfach perfekt aus.


----------



## b1ubb (20. Januar 2009)

Dann möge ich das mal hier ein wenig Bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich persönlich habe für die Signatur #2 gestimmt.

Zu Signatur #1:
Sieht zwar gut aus, es fehlt aber leider eine Touch.
Irgendwas sollte noch dazukommen.

Zu Signatur #2:
Hintergrund PERFEKT gewählt. Frau gut ins Bild gebracht. 
Jedoch fehlt Links auch noch was, da würde ich persönlich dann vom Designer das Logo unterbringen.

Zu Signatur #3:
Gefällt mir leider gar nicht. Die Welt im Hintergrund passt einfach überhauptnicht. 
Sorry, aber geschmäcker sind verschieden und es gibt bestimmt leute denen das gefällt.

Zu Signatur #4:
Meiner Meinung nach der einzigste Konkurent zu #2.
Hätte #2 und #4 zusammengearbeitet wäre glaub ich die PERFEKTE Signatur herausgekommen.
#4 Hat den Linken raum mit dem Gesicht sooo gut gewählt wahnsinn, jedoch an der rechten Seite leider mit dem Hintergrund ein wenig versagt.
Für mich ganz klar Platz 2.

Zu Signatur #5:
Dieser Stiel gefällt mir leider gar nicht. 
Die roten Hände, als würde die Frau zaubern passt einfach nicht. 
Noch dazu ist das ganze Bild unscharf (ich weiß das ist gewollt) jedoch ist bei solchen Bilder immer schwierig 
was zieht den, der das Bild ansieht an? Hier leider gar nichts. Die Frau hätte ich scharf gelassen, oder zumindest ihr Gesicht.


Das ganze ist nur Kritik und kein persönlicher Angriff, wer mit Kritik nicht zurecht kommt, hätte hier wohl lieber nicht teilgenommen.


----------



## Natsumee (20. Januar 2009)

Sig 2 gefällt mir persönlich am besten passt gut zum thema und noja so schön dunkel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (20. Januar 2009)

Der Sieger für mich ist die Signatur von xXavieXx
Tittenbonus und so .. also öhm .. naja ihr wisst was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, Scherz beiseite - mich hat die 1 am meisten angesprochen
Bin nicht ganz sicher, aber glaube das liegt an den kräftigeren Farben.
Auch wenn das Thema Darkness ist, der Rest ist mir zu "schwammig"
irgendwie. Sitze hier aber auch vor ner alten Röhre - aber so kommts hier halt an, also
bewert ich so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (20. Januar 2009)

Ganz klar die #5!


----------



## picollo0071 (20. Januar 2009)

Ich hab für #3 gevotet. Sieht verdammt nett aus *neid* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Mefisthor (20. Januar 2009)

ich hab für das 2te gevotet, das Thema wurde ienfach perfekt getroffen.

beim ersten ist zuviel scharfes da, schrift und hintergrund stechen hervor, die frau geht fast unter und wirkt eher als hintergrund.

beim 3ten ist die farbgebung gute gelungen, nur links ists ein wenig leer und ne erde als hintergrunmotiv bisschen fehl am platz, auch die schärfe hätte mehr bei ihr sien solln, nicht im hintergrund

das 4te ist eigentlich richtig gut, nur der hintergrund mit der römischen 2 wirkt irgendwie falsch, wenn das besser gewesen wäre, sicherer platz 1. auch das bild ist schön ausgefüllt aber nicht überladen

das 5te gefällt mir einfach nicht, es ist nicht unbedingt schlecht, aber zum thema "darkness" zu hell, sie ist lila, und hat ne energiekugel, wären die oberen nicht da würd ich meinen die ist ein n811 priest(oder irgendeine casterklasse). Auch wenns gewollt ist, das unscharfe will mir einfach nicht gefallen, hätt an deiner stelle keine neue idee eingeschickt sondern so eins, wie du es immer gemacht hast. ^^

nicht beleidigt sein, bin selber kein profi, nur die bewertung eines normalos, der das event verpasst hat ^^

lg


----------



## Lillyan (20. Januar 2009)

Glückwunsch der Signatur Nummer 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Möge der Schiedsrichter mich doch bitte anschreiben und mit den Text zusenden, den ich noch posten soll... da es um 21 Uhr wohl verpaßt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (21. Januar 2009)

Syane

"Der Sieger ist ganz klar Mishua auf Platz 1 weil er das Thema am besten getroffen hat.. Glückwunsch an ihn! "


----------

